# Bacon Temperature



## Biggy1 (Sep 12, 2021)

After the 14 day cure , the rinse do I smoke the bacon @ what temperature and how long ?


----------



## olaf (Sep 12, 2021)

Are you planning on hot or cold smoking


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 12, 2021)

I would slice a piece off first and fry it up first to make sure it's not to salty, if so soak in cold water and repeat, most people will cold smoke how long depends on the smoke level ya want.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2021)

I just pulled a maple-honey bacon slab from my Pro 100 smoker a couple of hours ago. Started at 110º and slowly raised the temp up to a high of 165º. Pulled at a IT of 139º after right around 16 hours total, applewood chips. RAY


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 12, 2021)

olaf said:


> Are you planning on hot or cold smoking


I am going to cold smoke it.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 12, 2021)

Biggy1 said:


> I am going to cold smoke it.


If you're cold smoking then no heat required. I like to have the outside ambient above freezing and below 70F, but I've heard you can go higher.
I go around 6 hours of smoke (I'm assuming you used a cure). After rinsing let it dry until "tacky". I just let it dry in the fridge a night or two.
How are you generating smoke?


----------



## olaf (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm one of those that doesn't worry so much about my temp getting a little warm. I've had no problems going 100-110 for 8 hours.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2021)

Biggy1 said:


> I am going to cold smoke it.



Oh, never mind! I can only cold smoke during winter months here, it's always around 80º when I get out of bed in the morning, be 110º today. I only CS lox and cheese using my offset. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Sep 12, 2021)

After you rinse the belly. You should let it rest uncovered in the fridge for 24 hours before smoking. If it is cool outside. I do 2 twelve hour cold smokes.


----------



## Biggy1 (Sep 12, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> If you're cold smoking then no heat required. I like to have the outside ambient above freezing and below 70F, but I've heard you can go higher.
> I go around 6 hours of smoke (I'm assuming you used a cure). After rinsing let it dry until "tacky". I just let it dry in the fridge a night or two.
> How are you generating smoke?


I have a Masterbuilt 130 electric smoker with a smoker attachment .


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 12, 2021)

Biggy1 said:


> I have a Masterbuilt 130 electric smoker with a smoker attachment .


I'm not familiar with that set-up or how much smoke is made and my 6 hour note is just personal preference.
As above noted some like more smoke and are comfortable with higher temps. It's all good.
Another thing to keep in mind is that you don't have to do it all at once. You can smoke a few hours, let it rest in the fridge and do a few more hours the next day.


----------



## Biggy1 (Mar 4, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> If you're cold smoking then no heat required. I like to have the outside ambient above freezing and below 70F, but I've heard you can go higher.
> I go around 6 hours of smoke (I'm assuming you used a cure). After rinsing let it dry until "tacky". I just let it dry in the fridge a night or two.
> How are you generating smoke?


MES 130b with smoker attachment 
.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2022)

I cold smoke belly bacon 4 nights, 12 hours per night. I use 

 daveomak
 's pellet dust in the oval AMAZN tube packed tight. 250grams of wood dust will fit in the tube packed tight, and it will burn for 10-12 hours. I like 60% hickory/40% Apple wood pellet dust. And like mentioned, let the bellies dry out before smoking. It is best to cold smoke at night for a few reasons. Get the temp. of the bellies above outside ambient temp. to prevent condensation on the meat when you put them in the smokehouse. The AMAZN tube will raise the smoke chamber temp. 5-7*F above ambient temp. at the start of smoking, but as the air cools off through the night, that might increase to 11-13*F or more above ambient not because the smokehouse is getting hotter, but because the temp. is falling outside. This small difference is huge when cold smoking as it increases the draft through the smokehouse and helps reduce creosote formation on the meat.
The opposite happens if you cold smoke during the day...as the ambient air heats up, the difference might drop to 2-3*F above ambient. This dramatically slows down the draft, and dramatically increases creosote condensation on the meat.
Also- relative humidity increases substantially at night and cold smoking is best preformed with RH above 70% to keep the meat surface pellicle from drying out allowing 100% smoke penetration.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 4, 2022)

While cold smoking the SS the other day. I couldn't find my tube smoker. How in the heck could you loose something like that?! Lol!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> While cold smoking the SS the other day. I couldn't find my tube smoker. How in the heck could you loose something like that?! Lol!


It's in that special place you put stuff...you know, the one so you'll know just where it's at! But when you find that place would you please send me all of my stuff...I have alot of stuff there also!

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2022)

When cold smoking bellies, I try to keep my smoker below 70F...
I use dust made from pellets....








Ground and formed bacon the same..


----------

